# Qs on der Blueberry Skunk



## AusToker (May 29, 2006)

hey does anyone know about the strain BLUEberry SKUNK? i know ive asked this b4 but it was in the wrong forum. is it easy to grow? and wat kinda yield would it produce. any pics of deh plant would be nice. is it strong? will it actually taste nice and sweet? thanks alot 

AusToker


----------



## Mutt (May 29, 2006)

Well after much surfing. Nirvana Blue Mystic=BlueberryXSkunk.

The grow journals I've seen growing it. Looks like its not that hard to grow.
I just sprouted some Blue Mystic. So when it gets going I'll let you know. how easy cloning is for it.


----------



## AusToker (May 29, 2006)

that will be mad if u can post some of em  id luv to see some of these recent grown blu skunk. ill be watching evryday. tah bra

thanks AusToker


----------

